# New London Res...



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone fish New London this time of year...just before ice and once ice fishing season starts? I am new to fishing during the winter months and need some advice. First, I am trying to determine which lake to try. I fish New London often from early May thru August but have not fished it much after August so any fish reports, experiences, etc. during fall and winter fishing there would be appreciated. If you like, PM me with any specific advice. Thank you for any help you offer! Happy Holidays!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Sluggo ... don't get there much in winter but go occasionally during the spring / summer and mostly from shore ... haven't had a lot of luck, mostly dinks, and I've walked completely around that lake at one time or another ... do you catch much there? anything of any size? Have a small boat available now, is it worth the trouble to bring it there?


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes, I do pretty good there in spring/summer fishing from my boat. There are a lot of small walleye in there but I do get some in the 15" to 17" range. There is no size limit on the walleye in New London but I do not keep them unless they are over 14" or 15". There are a good many large smallmouth in there in the 3 to 4lb range and I always throw the smallmouth back. There are also a ton of large rock bass that are easy to catch that can fill up the stringer quickly. I am just curious how it is in the late fall and winter and how to go about catching them then.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It is a tough reservoir to fish through the ice.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

.............never fished it but from what i have heard it is tough. Willard res is a similar comparison just from reports. These deep clear reservoirs are a major pain in the a$$ through the ice. The fish are there, just tough to figure out. If it freezes before Willard, let me know and i will make the drive over and try to grind on it one evening.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds good


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

It's been a couple years now since I ice fished it last but had some success on the reefs for eyes right before dark. It was a fish all day with nothing deal than a half hour of fun before it got dark.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

NL is much better than Willard when it comes to structure, lots of man made stuff in there, focus on those areas. You can see them on a map of the lake. Willard is like fishing in a giant salad bowl. At least it use to be.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Weeds are nothing like they used to be at Willard for the last few years. City must be treating it because the zebra muscles keep it crystal clear and there used to be thick weed beds out in deep water.

Does New London have zebra muscles? I mis-spoke in my post above, saying NL is a big clear reservoir but honestly have no clue what the water clarity is like.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

NL has plenty of zebra mussels and similar water clarity to Willard. The city water departments began treating the water before it enters the plant because it’s cheaper. I think it was more expensive to remove the organic matter after it was pumped in. New London is not usually quite as clear as Willard because the wind has way way more of an effect on the reservoir. It’s not uncommon to have 1-2ft waves on the reservoir during south west winds. It’s only 220 surface acres so those waves can be moving in a hurry at times.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone been out to new London lately? Think I may head that way this weekend just curious of ice conditions.


----------

